# Digital Manometer



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you using a digital manometer/pressure tester?
I still use a basic YJ 78060 pressure test kit. It works fine for setting/testing pilot and main hi/low pressure for LP and natural gas systems. Is anything else really necessary?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Chapter 150 Greater Detroit RSES

Looks like you could use one just to keep the YJ honest.

I take two readings. One analog and one digital especially on two stage furnaces. I like my YJ analog but I have had a long time and am just waiting for the day it does not read the same as the digital.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

I use both I have a yj anolog and a uei digital


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

read my mind


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I set up a lot of Aaon units, so I put a UEI manometer on the line before the valve and use a second one on the valve discharge. They are very critical on what the factory wants. I find the UEIs are very easy to use and pretty durable.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Testo 510.

I have the Testo 506, and a UEI EM 150 also.
Every so often, I check them against a utube, to make sure they still correct.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

uei 100


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Testo 510.
> 
> I have the Testo 506, and a UEI EM 150 also.
> Every so often, I check them against a utube, to make sure they still correct.


whatta check the u tube against:001_tongue:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> whatta check the u tube against:001_tongue:


 
The digitals. :laughing:


----------

